# 1997 F-150 rear end noise, vibration



## FROG13 (Feb 10, 2005)

Having a problem with something in my rear end. Once warmed up, when turning a corner I am hearing/feeling a vibration/kind of grind noise, mostly when turning from dead stop. The quicker you can turn without slowing, the less it does it. Changed the U-joints, checked the bearings already, gears in rear end okay. Am told it could be positraction clutches in rear end. Just wondering if this is diagnostic of this problem, don't want to buy the parts if it is not the problem but have changed/checked everything else we can think of. Could driving like this for a few more days ruin anything terribly (only does it upon turning, not going straight). Don't want anything falling off and sending me flying!! Also, does changing these take any special tools, adjustments?? Dad owns a parts store but has never changed those before, wondering if we should attempt it. Thanks for your time!!!


----------



## crashz (Jan 12, 2004)

With a Ford limited slip differential you need to use their friction modifier in the lube otherwise you'll get that chatter. 

It may sound strange, but I had this problem in my 150 and it was the rear brakes. They adjusted themselves up so much that the started to grab a little. Made a heck of a racket and the truck jumped all over the place. Check your brakes. 

Is this happening only in 4wd or in 2wd? In 4wd you naturally get a bit of binding when turning on dry surfaces. Thats why 4wd should only be active when there is a loose or slippery surface.


----------

